# HS 928 hydrostatic fluid leaking



## Tahoe John (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a HS 928. While snowblowing this morning, I noticed drops of oil in the snow. I checked my hydrostatic reservoir, which was empty. I filled the reservoir, and continued blowing. Afterwards, I didn't notice any other leaks. Reservoir seemed to still be full. Could it be the leak is just slow? I felt around the drive case and didn't feel any oil. I've previously replaced the o-ring gasket on the drive case, give a similar situation. Any input or experience with a similar situation is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Tahoe John said:


> I have a HS 928. While snowblowing this morning, I noticed drops of oil in the snow. I checked my hydrostatic reservoir, which was empty. I filled the reservoir, and continued blowing. Afterwards, I didn't notice any other leaks. Reservoir seemed to still be full. Could it be the leak is just slow? I felt around the drive case and didn't feel any oil. I've previously replaced the o-ring gasket on the drive case, give a similar situation. Any input or experience with a similar situation is appreciated. Thanks!


Put some cardboard under it and keep an eye on it. Empty reservoir is not a good sign, the oil went someplace.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree:




:welcome: to the forum John


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

You have to be careful with the HST reservoir. The gasket/overfill cup inside the reservoir is designed to work both as seal between the cover/cup and as an overfill cup for the fluid. 

If you tighten the cover too tight the rubber cup deforms and shrivels into the plastic container leaving you with no seal between the plastic cover and the reservoir, too loose and it will just start spilling HST out. 

Take the cover off, pull the rubber overfill boot out, empty any HST fluid into the reservoir from the rubber cup, leave the cup out overnight so it can get back into proper round shape. When you are ready to install it back, fill the reservoir to proper level, put in the overfill cup making sure that the lip of the cup sits on the reservoir lip, screw on the cap and tighten it snug. This should take care of the issue.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

JnC said:


> ...empty any HST fluid into the reservoir from the rubber cup, ...


I have found that a turkey baster works great for this operation. JnC may have another method though. My wife looked at me with a huge "What do you want to do with my turkey baster?" after I said "We need to buy a new turkey baster...for basting turkeys as I need this one - now!" :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

jrom said:


> I have found that a turkey baster works great for this operation. JnC may have another method though. My wife looked at me with a huge "What do you want to do with my turkey baster?" after I said "We need to buy a new turkey baster...for basting turkeys as I need this one - now!" :facepalm_zpsdj194qh



My wife asked me the same question, and I gave the standard answer.."Nothing, I'll bring it right back". :icon_whistling: When I brought it right back, she said is smelled funny. We got a new one too.


----------

